# Colnago ID Help



## lionsll (May 9, 2012)

Hi.
I have find this colnago and Im thinking in buy it.
Could you help me to identify it. What model, Year?? 
It has columbus SL steaker, cinelli stem, and Athena campy group.
Thanks 4 the help.

Regards.
Lions


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Better shots of the seat stay cluster would be helpful, along with better shots of the tubes themselves to see whether they''re fluted or round. But going with what I see, the bike looks to be a downscale Colnago model from the 1990's. In any case, I looks like a nice bike. The rear derailleur, BTW, looks to be MIA.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

The tubing and fork are appropriate for a mid-90's Super. 1994 maybe...


----------



## SJX426 (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice looking bike regardless!


----------



## Le Turbo (Jun 10, 2010)

_Exactly_ like mine! Superissimo. Not sure of the date though.


----------

